# Fatal Attraction



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone ever see that movie? All I can say is I'm glad I don't have a bunny! 

I highly doubt that whenever someone starts an affair they think about how it will end. So true for my H. He will be the first to tell you he didn't think that far ahead and didn't think at all. 

The OW (we'll call her Tammy) lived in our neighborhood as does several of her relatives. Tammy is single. Her best friend (we'll call her Amy) was my nextdoor neighbor she's married with kids. Found out later that Tammy and Amy were messing around with each other while H was having the affair. Tammy got around she had another girlfriend at the same time who even showed up HERE one day because Tammy was here. After the affair was over Amy (that's the OW's girlfriend) tried to undermine our reconciling. Only reason I can think of is she was very unhappy in her marriage so was disappointed that ours was not over. As far as I can tell no one new about H's affair, not even Amy or the other girlfriend. My H did not know she was with still with that girlfriend and had no idea about Amy and her. He didn't realize the woman he was cheating on me with, was also cheating on him...with not one but two or more women,who knows maybe men too. As I said she gets around. 

Affair ends, we are reconciling and H thinks that's that right? No. This got pretty public so her family moved. Bought a new house and I think this ones getting foreclosed. They actually came and spoke to me profusely apologizing and told me if they can figure out how they will move. They did so one month later. 

Amy is my next door neighbor and her kids are close in age to mine. Her kids start to gang up and bully my oldest. Amy tells me in front of my kids and her own kids that "at least my H didn't sleep with Tammy" ..to which I ended up lying to my own and said Amy is just really unhappy and says things like that. I had to go to the school and report the bullying and it ended up ruining the school year for my oldest and three trips by me to the principal demanding she stop it or I go to the district...(which by the way I was extremely irritated with H, told him his actions caused it, but I was the one to fix it and that his actions not only hurt me but our kids as well...) 

Amy and her husband move in to another rental but not far, only 2 houses down..why bother? Well Amy is crazy. She is still "best friends" with Tammy so Tammy was always near my house, hanging out in front and nearby even bothering guests one night when they came over for a party...then Amy and her husband start fighting loud, verbal, abuse, police, etc. Mostly over the fact that Amy's H is not happy about her relationship with Tammy. 

Then Amy and Tammy together have sex with an underage girl and write about it in emails on MySpace that Amy's H finds. He throws her out, calls police, turns over emails and files for sole custody (long story short, she then assaulted him physically). The girl was a student at the school Amy & Tammy worked for, and they were both fired. 

In between all this at one point Amy physically assaulted me. I had very politely asked her daughter to leave (the one bullying my kid) and she became unglued! She came after me and my H put himself in between and ended up getting hit several times. Amy calls the police! But after talking to me they tell Amy if she steps on my property again or I call them back out she goes to jail. But does not arrest her despite her hitting my H and getting 2 threw to me (I was hit twice in the face), and there was another witness. Gotta love our PD. I said I was pressing charges he said "well you really don't have a mark" yeah cause my H body blocked it so I only got partial blow (first one was a sucker punch too that ducked last minute and she grazed me). 

This was not the only incident of her anger. She also threatened to kill my cat (see the similarities here with Fatal Attraction). Amy is a terrible mother, she drops the F bomb in about every sentence to her kids, she is neglectful...on weekends her littlest is wearing same clothes for two days several times I would see Dad go in and make her change (he worked a lot of hours was not home a lot). 

So now I am being asked by the father to be a witness to some of the behavior of Amy. Amy and her soon to be ex have both moved off our block entirely so I thought this was finally all over until he came over to talk to me. My H did not want to get involved but being a mother I said I would speak to the things that she did. There was a quick hearing, no witnesses yesterday and I learned that Amy has Tammy there for support. Both are nuts and anything could happen. Both are really good liars too. 

The full hearing is in a few weeks and I'm being subpoenaed. Why does this all feel like it will blow up in MY face?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

Boy I would smack my wife in the back of the head if she got me involved in such drama. This is only partly because of the affair though, bad nieghbors bring drama all on thier own. We just moved out of a place where one uncontrolled kid ruined it for about 8 other families. I got sick of it and smacked some nieghbor kids around. The cops showed up but didn't do anything, all the kids stayed away from our side of the townhome complex from then on though. I got sick of my kids seeing bad kids get away with bad bevavior all the time though.

Keep doing the right thing, try to help that man get custody away from Mrs Crazy*****. Sometime no good deed goes unpunished but you still have to try.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG what a nightmare. i grew up next to some crazy neighbors, too. I was bullied by their kids and had to move schools. and their mom threatened to kill our cat. 

hopefully after this trial it'll be over. i think id be a little scared to testify against someone as nuts as amy, though. i wonder if she has a mental disorder.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG. You are by far the best person in this scenario. This is just what you need. Unbelievable. What a gift. Here's to all those 'others' that look at our lives like we have it made, right? Grr. Go do something special for yourself - by yourself - for yourself.


----------



## unhappy wife (Aug 30, 2009)

my goodness, that like a story in a film,your the best person it all of this, i hope it all go well for you, and that you and your husband can start again in peace.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It's unfair that you have to deal with this nightmare. However, have you considered moving?

I would leave that neighborhood behind if I were you.

You can't rely on crazy people to stop their craziness.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I worked at a county hospital for a few years...
the things I saw made FATAL ATTRACTION look tame.

I saw many gunshots and stabbings by lovers/ husbands/ wives and "partners".... 
I thought at that time how tame that movie FATAL ATTRACTION was to real life and the county hospital.

Real life is much worse than any movie I've seen.... if you want to see really horriffic stuff, go volunteer at any county hospital, more so in big cities, like NYC, LA, Dallas, etc...

sounds like amy and tammy have been patients there...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL this just can't all be true... I've seen the ads for Ashley Madison, cheating is just so charming! :smthumbup:

/irony off


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Well all here is an update, a huge ton of bricks got lifted off me. The couple fighting over there children decided to settle. I am no longer expected in court. I am done with them...almost. 

Amy and her girlfriend (if you're following this Amy was my neighbor her girlfriend was the woman my H had an affair with) have moved away, carrying on hot an heavy much to Amy's children's embarrassment but away from me. Her husband is moving back to the block, he lost his job and is so angry at Amy and her girlfriend...

But I am done with these people at least. The husband has come to apologize to me so can live civily and Amy has an order of protection preventing her from lingering around here! 

By the way, yeah my H thinks he does deserve to be smacked in the back of the head, front too. He said this was by far the stupidest thing he's ever done. He's extremely regretful.

I think anyone who thinks about cheating should hear his story! These things never turn out well. As for me, I'm hanging in there. I get real resentful some days, I and my kids have been through a lot. He's there though, trying like hell to make up for it. Can he ever really make up for all of this? Question remains but he's trying and we're trying to rebuild.


----------

